# How to verify port 5600 is opened in Windows server 2012 ?



## rocmail (Apr 4, 2017)

Inbound rule in advanced firewall settings is listed to allow connections to port 5600 but the port is still not listed as open/listening in portqry/netstat/tcpview.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

I would first work out why the server isn't listening for that port. If there is an application or service that is dependent, make sure they have started. Once the port is listening, then start further troubleshooting if necessary.


----------



## rock17881 (Jun 15, 2017)

Test-netconncetion -computername <Server_name\FQDN> -port 5600

To verify all is working, I just hit Enter a few times to see if the key strokes are accepted. Typically after a few carriage returns, the remote service will shut down the session. If the port is not active/open, the connection attempt will timeout and you'll get an error stating so.


----------

